# Piko 2017



## WillemD (Jul 23, 2015)

PIKO announced their new G scale items for 2017. A slightly underwhelming lineup imo, but the BR 118 locomotive will be a great seller over here in Europe.

I've listed them all on my site: http://www.gscalenews.com/new-items/2017/piko-g

or you can visit the German PIKO site: http://www.piko-shop.de


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It sure would be nice if they grouped the locos and rolling stock by country, I see that it looks like the original MDC ore car is now in DB roadname.

Greg


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

WillemD said:


> PIKO announced their new G scale items for 2017. A slightly underwhelming lineup imo, but the BR 118 locomotive will be a great seller over here in Europe.
> 
> I've listed them all on my site: http://www.gscalenews.com/new-items/2017/piko-g
> 
> or you can visit the German PIKO site: http://www.piko-shop.de


Wow, really disappointed.. Looks like I wont be spending much with Piko next year, just 2 PRR items, and not even a new engine, besides the typical generic mogul in C&S. Just wow.. Dang, whelp, guess I can save my money for a live steamer or get some LGB items.

I was really looking forward to what they were coming out with next year, that was a let down...

Steve


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

Got some interesting rolling stock in there. I see quite a few new pieces and new loads. PIKO stock might not be the most detailed, but you can build out your fleet pretty quickly and still afford better trucks & couplers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The question is what scale is the rolling stock.

I see the stuff from the old MDC molds, those are definitely 1:32.

The box cars seem to be 1:32 also, but I know the locos are 1:29

(talking only the US stuff)

Greg


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

rexcadral said:


> Got some interesting rolling stock in there. I see quite a few new pieces and new loads. PIKO stock might not be the most detailed, but you can build out your fleet pretty quickly and still afford better trucks & couplers.


Agree, almost every car I've gotten (3 cars short on owning all their PRR freight cars) has come broken. easy fix though, just got my transfer caboose and PRR caboose, the transfer caboose had a broken hand break was laying in the box, easily snapped right back in.. (sigh). I picked up 10 of their PRR hopper cars for $35.00 each brand new. I'm missing the work caboose, high gondola with load and flat car with load, all ordered just waiting for them to arrive. 

So far, my favorites are the container car and tank car, worth the price imo. The covered hopper is a joke, basically the green hopper repainted brown and a cover thrown over it. lol. It's bad though that Bachmann cars offer more detail for about the same price.

PS.. I'll be picking up some of those loads for the hoppers and ore cars! okay,, I guess 4 things I'll buy now. lol

Steve


----------



## WillemD (Jul 23, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I see that it looks like the original MDC ore car is now in DB roadname.


The MDC moulds have been used for some Euro stuff indeed. The ore car came in DB and DR paint schemes, and there have been some reefers with beer brands on them. Item numbers 37800 to 37812 (in my PIKO database).



Greg Elmassian said:


> The question is what scale is the rolling stock.
> 
> I see the stuff from the old MDC molds, those are definitely 1:32.
> 
> ...


Greg, I own(ed) some of the non-MDC stuff, and measured them.
- Wood Passenger Car: http://www.gscalenews.com/information/piko-g-american-wood-passenger-car-dimensions
- Flat Car: http://www.gscalenews.com/information/piko-g-us-flat-car-dimensions
- High-Side Gondola: http://www.gscalenews.com/information/piko-g-us-high-side-gondola-dimensions
- Tank Car: http://www.gscalenews.com/information/piko-g-us-tank-car-dimensions

Not sure what scale these are, but they definitely feel larger than the MDC stuff. And they come in paint schemes for both NG and SG railroads, so I think we can all agree that PIKO doesn't care about scale. Which is absolutely fine, it just means they're not for everyone. 



2poor4Gscale said:


> Agree, almost every car I've gotten (3 cars short on owning all their PRR freight cars) has come broken.


To put things in perspective, I had zero problems with any car I ever got from PIKO. And I've had quite a few, also from their early years.



2poor4Gscale said:


> The covered hopper is a joke, basically the green hopper repainted brown and a cover thrown over it. lol.


What did you expect?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ha ha! Yes a covered hopper is a hopper with a cover!

Good one Willem!

Greg


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

WillemD said:


> The MDC moulds have been used for some Euro stuff indeed. The ore car came in DB and DR paint schemes, and there have been some reefers with beer brands on them. Item numbers 37800 to 37812 (in my PIKO database).
> 
> 
> Greg, I own(ed) some of the non-MDC stuff, and measured them.
> ...


A little better quality, is what I expected, it just looks cheap.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Piko has now also published their 2017 new items catalog and their complete new 2017 catalog.
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=8159&l=english
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=8160&l=english


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

And in case someone missed it, Piko has also published a distinct US version of their 2017 new items brochure and their 2017 catalog which are different from the European ones:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=8190
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=8191


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

The ex MDC line of freight cars (Boxcar, reefer 2 bay hopper in offset and outside ribbed, and ore hopper)are very close to 1/32 scale, this was announced years ago in the press by Gary Raymond. However you must know that the box car is about one inch too short which is a problem, which I wish PIKO would fix, it is probably not a big deal to modify the molds. The reefer is about one inch too short and is too high,it is boxcar height. (Reefers were designed to return to California with the ice hatch open to dry out the ice bunkers and insides, so the bodies were lower to alow that). However they are very useful in particular to live steam modelers or modelers who run at other pikes than their own, because they are robust and not too detailed, I won't bring my Accucraft cars to exhibitions any more, although they are beautiful but too fragile. Once equiped with kadees and scale wheelsets they make fine cars.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

For us in 1/32 scale they are a godsend as they are reasonnably priced simple and robust. I wish they would correct that length problem on the house cars though. perhaps if enough people write them about it it could be corrected. They have largely replaced the old MDC molds which must be worn out by now.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Unfortunatly for us working in 1/32 scale, only the ex MDC cars seem to be close to 1/32 scale. All the other stuff seems to be at 1/29th or greater still, its huge.
Its good that they still reedit the ex MDC line though because we don't have much in the way of rolling stock in 1/32 scale. It would be great if they corrected the errors in the box car and reefer though (too short by about an inch and too high for the latter).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Look for the old Lionel large scale, much of it was 1:32 also.

Greg


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Though unlikely I'll be able to buy something from their line I do appreciate you making the information available.

Oh, I like that grade crossing styled rerailer.
and the 38242 PRR 2-6-0 Dampflok 628 mit Tender „Camelback”
--> ahh, they have pantographs as parts ...
"38748 Kesselwagen Sinclair Sinclair Tank Car" there are several Sinclair gas stations between here and in the town where my parents live.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...grade crossing styled rerailer"

I saw that too (for a decent pricepoint even up here), when reviewing a complimentary 2017 cat' and pricelist, from our newest (local bricks'nmortar) PIKO G-gauge vendor ! 

doug c


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Here's a retro-ish Sinclair station that could be fun to go with "38748 Kesselwagen Sinclair Sinclair Tank Car"

http://thevaultoftheatomicspaceage.tumblr.com/post/168508688190


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't know who is bring out more new items than Piko?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, other than new paint, what is new in the US models from Piko? Cannot find anything except a couple of pieces that fit into the flat car.

Am I missing something?

Greg - 494 (wow under 500)


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It is mostly loads and new paint, 33 items in the 2017 new items catalog..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, most of us discriminate new meaning new thing never produced,
new roadnames/decoration, existing product with new paint.

AML with the new Hy Cubes is ahead of Piko, 1 to nothing in new items in my book. Let's not forget them, since the mold and investment was surely a lot more than a new paint job 

Regards, Greg



Treeman said:


> I don't know who is bring out more new items than Piko?


----------

